# Adobe Premiere - Videodatei einfach nur als avi datei speichern



## Asur (23. Februar 2004)

Hi!
Ich bin neu im Video Design, komme aus der Webdesign/GFX scene. ^^

Ich habe mir nun mit Adobe Premiere ein Video erstellt, das klappt soweit auch alles. Nur wie schaffe ich es jetzt diese Video als eine .avi oder .mpg oder soetwas zu speichern, mit ton und bild?

bitte helft mir! 

mfG


----------



## goela (24. Februar 2004)

Steht das nicht im Handbuch?  

Sonst probiere es mal mit "Film exportieren". Ist im Menü Datei zu finden. In den Projekteinstellungen kannst Du dann den gewünschten Codec auswählen.


----------



## Asur (24. Februar 2004)

Ich habe die 20 Tage Testversion.  

Ok, ich werde das mal versuchen, danke!


----------



## Asur (29. Februar 2004)

Hab hier auf tutorials.de ein Videotutorial gefunden!
Man muss einfach nur "Zeitleiste exportieren -> Video -> dann Video & Audio auswählen" Dann hat man's.


----------

